# As the price falls, the rating rises



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## doordude

hey great price and it spins, what more do you want


----------



## NormG

If it meats your needs, is safe to use and the price is right, it is a perfect match


----------



## dhazelton

Put two or three sandbags on the bottom shelf and see if the rattle goes away.


----------



## JollyGreen67

Might check the Reeves drive for the rattle.


----------



## thedude50

I use this same lathe almost each week It has been great for me I have zero complains and have used it for 8 years or so


----------



## HorizontalMike

I have to agree, that for the price you paid on CL, you got a bargain. New prices are still holding me back from getting a lathe.


----------



## Grandpa

I was given one of these in nearly new condition. I like it. The uncle that gave it to me had cut the legs off about 5 inches. I priced new legs and they wanted almost $400!!. I think Harbor Freight sells legs that will fit this lathe. The front leg doesn't have the hole for the switch but I am going to check this out. You have a nice machine here. Thanks for the review.


----------



## ic3ss

I found where the rattle was coming from yesterday. I was looking at it and realized a handle that i was not familliar with. I guess i'm getting old 'cause I didn't even notice there was a handle to lock down the headstock. It was loose allowing the headstock to move around a bit. I locked it down and now it's nice and quiet.

Now i need to figure out a better sharpening setup for my tools. I used my grinder with a homemade cradle and the grinder left a huge burr on all of the tools. I was looking at the Tormek but I'm not sure if I want to spend that much.

Wayne


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wayne,

They have a Tormec knock off at Grizzly that a friend bought, seems to work well and was less than 250 shipping and all.

Gunny


----------

